# Verschwunden: Der legendäre Ciclomaster 414 Alti M!!!



## darkdesigner (17. Juli 2006)

Tja, am Samstag bei einer Odenwaldquerung ist es passiert. Mein legendärer Weggefährte und Begleiter auf Touren, Rennen und Trainingsfahrten hat sich klangheimlich von meinem Lenker verabschiedet und wurde seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Ich war schon bei "Bitte melde Dich", aber nichts. Die Polizei will nichts unternehmen, sie vermutet "Beziehungsprobleme" hinter dem verschwinden. Vielleicht komme ich aber demnächst bei "AktenzeichenXY - ungelöst" zum Zuge. 

Nochmal im Klartext für alle:

Seit Samstag Mittag 14:30Uhr wird der 4jährige Ciclomaster 414Alti M vermißt. Zuletzt wurde er am Eingang zur Obrunnschlucht zwischen Rimhorn und Höchst in Odenwald gesehen. Bekleidet war er mit einer grauen Hülle und einem gelben und einem blauen Knopf an der unteren Seite. Er ist nicht in der Lage sich alleine zu orientieren und muß dringend elektronisch versorgt werden. Hinweise nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle, ähm, ich entgegen.

Für Hinweise zur "Ergreifung" ist eine Belohnung von *50,-* ausgesetzt. Wenn mir einer seinen alten Tacho andrehen will, vergeßt es, die unveränderlichen Merkmale habe ich natürlich nicht verraten  

Also, wer ihn findet -> BITTE Melden!!!


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2006)

Hey, sei froh, daß du das Scheissding los bist. Habe auch den Alti 414 und hab immer wieder Ärscher mit dem Ding. Sobald stärkere Sendemasten in der Nähe sind springt die Momentangeschwindigkeit zwischen 0 und 123 kmh... toll... 
Und kürzlich bin ich dahintergekommen, daß die Höhenmessung (das Aufsummieren derer) zu ungenau ist. Es werden erst Änderungen ab 5 Meter registriert. Das macht bei einer längeren Tour schon mal 100 - 150 Höhenmeter...
Die Gelegenheit: hol dir doch was Vernünftiges.... 
Gruß
Kulminator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (15. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald stärkere Sendemasten in der Nähe sind springt die Momentangeschwindigkeit zwischen 0 und 123 kmh... toll...



Du darfst eben nicht so oft bei den Mainflinger Sendemasten rumfahren. 
Ja, leider übertragen die CicloSport Radcomputer ihr Signal nicht codiert.



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Und kürzlich bin ich dahintergekommen, daß die Höhenmessung (das Aufsummieren derer) zu ungenau ist. Es werden erst Änderungen ab 5 Meter registriert. Das macht bei einer längeren Tour schon mal 100 - 150 Höhenmeter...
> Die Gelegenheit: hol dir doch was Vernünftiges....
> Gruß
> Kulminator



Die Höhenmessung finde ich schon sehr präzise und der 5 m Wellwert dient dazu Luftdruckschwankungen während der Tour nicht zu erfassen.


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2006)

Hi Andreas,
das Problem mit den Funkmasten habe ich übrigens auch am Hahnenkamm und bei den Michelbacher Weinbergen - eines der genialsten Bike Reviere im Rhein-Main Gebiet. Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen fehlen mir je nach Streckenführung immer zwischen 3 und im Extremfall 12 Kilometern. Und bei der Höhenmessung fehlen mir im Vergleich zu VDO und Sigma Tachos in der Regel ca. 10 %. .. 
Na ja, mein nächster Tacho wird nicht aus dem Hause Cyclo sein....
Gruß
Roman


----------



## speiche (16. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andreas,
> das Problem mit den Funkmasten habe ich übrigens auch am Hahnenkamm und bei den Michelbacher Weinbergen - eines der genialsten Bike Reviere im Rhein-Main Gebiet. Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen fehlen mir je nach Streckenführung immer zwischen 3 und im Extremfall 12 Kilometern. Und bei der Höhenmessung fehlen mir im Vergleich zu VDO und Sigma Tachos in der Regel ca. 10 %. ..
> Na ja, mein nächster Tacho wird nicht aus dem Hause Cyclo sein....
> Gruß
> Roman



welches modell von sigma bietet höhenmessung an? hab da nix gefunden


----------



## rayc (17. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andreas,
> das Problem mit den Funkmasten habe ich übrigens auch am Hahnenkamm und bei den Michelbacher Weinbergen - eines der genialsten Bike Reviere im Rhein-Main Gebiet. Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen fehlen mir je nach Streckenführung immer zwischen 3 und im Extremfall 12 Kilometern. Und bei der Höhenmessung fehlen mir im Vergleich zu VDO und Sigma Tachos in der Regel ca. 10 %. ..
> Na ja, mein nächster Tacho wird nicht aus dem Hause Cyclo sein....
> Gruß
> Roman



Man kann genauso argumentieren, das die anderen zu viel anzeigen.

Ciclo hat den Schwellwert beim neuen Hac4Pro auf 3m herabgesetzt. Somit sind die Werte fast identisch mit den von Polar-Uhren.

Alle anderen Höhenmesser zeigen eindeutig zu viel an. 
Dieser Schwellwert macht durchaus Sinn um nicht jeden Lufthauch mit aufzudaddieren. 
Die Ciclo-Funkübertragung ist eigentlich sehr unempfindlich gegenüber externen Störrungen. Versuch es mal mit einen Polar, damit wirst du richtig viel Spass haben  

Beim Ciclo 414/M, 434, 436 besteht die Möglichkeit einer preiswerten (ca. 10 incl. Triitfrequenz) Umrüstung auf eine kabelgebundene Halterung. 

Ray


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2006)

Soweit ich recherchieren konnte, machen die kabellosen Polar in der Tat auch Probleme - und zwar schon bei Stromleitungen oder entlang von Bahnmasten - und von denen gibt es weitaus mehr als die Mainflinger Sendemasten.. Da kann mein (vielleicht doch nicht so schlechte) Cyclo wieder punkten 

Wer zu den VDOs was beitragen kann, ist gerne hiermit zur Expertenmeinung aufgerufen... 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2006)

> welches modell von sigma bietet höhenmessung an? hab da nix gefunden



Versuchs mal mit dem BC2006 MHR von Sigma. Einzelheiten findest du hier: http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/h...weltpremieren/weltpremieren.php?lid=8018&id=0

Guckst du... 
Gruß Roman


----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2006)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Tja, am Samstag bei einer Odenwaldquerung ist es passiert. Mein legendärer Weggefährte und Begleiter auf Touren, Rennen und Trainingsfahrten hat sich klangheimlich von meinem Lenker verabschiedet und wurde seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Ich war schon bei "Bitte melde Dich", aber nichts. Die Polizei will nichts unternehmen, sie vermutet "Beziehungsprobleme" hinter dem verschwinden. Vielleicht komme ich aber demnächst bei "AktenzeichenXY - ungelöst" zum Zuge.
> 
> Nochmal im Klartext für alle:
> 
> ...



Hey darkdesigner,
eie ist denn die Suche ausgegangen? Habe mir jetzt übrigens einen Polar zugelegt (nobles Teil...). Also hätte ich einen gebrauchten (auch mit unveränderlichen Merkmalen ausgestatteten) 414Alti M abzugeben. Interesse?


----------

